# Crappie were on fire



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2011)

And it is my Daughters 3rd fishing trip, and she managed 13.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 22, 2011)

She's already out fished me


----------



## Wld Fowl (Apr 22, 2011)

Now thats the only way to fish!!!!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 22, 2011)

we caught 24 total, I only fished on her break time. It was pretty windy and i didn't think about putting the anchor in the boat, I am confident anchored we could have doubled that number.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice Job guys and gals. Way to get on them!


----------



## dieselfixer (Apr 23, 2011)

It sure is fun when little kids can catch a lot of fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice job -= they are some fun fish to catch when you get 'em stacked up


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 23, 2011)

Way to go, looks like she had a ball  =D>


----------



## begs (Apr 23, 2011)

man kids are always so excited to catch crappies that is all my son wants to fish for, man cant wait to get a boat, 


and you have to love the smile on the kids faces when they can catch fish after fish!!!! =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2011)

awesome day bud!


----------



## MOE (Apr 26, 2011)

That smile tells it all =D>


----------



## Brine (Apr 26, 2011)

Good job man. You using minnows?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's great. Wish my daughter and I would have had the same luck. Great job! =D>


----------



## Bugpac (May 1, 2011)

Brine said:


> Good job man. You using minnows?




Missed this, i had minnows the day she went, been fishing jigs on floats every other time, boating around 25 a trip depending on how hard i fish them.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 2, 2011)

a few years back i took my g/f now fiance out for crappies and i couldnt even fish between removing her fish and putting them in the cooler, she would have another one what a blast that was she still talks about that night, great job im sure your girl will remember this for a long time!!!


----------



## gillhunter (May 2, 2011)

Bugpac, I noticed that you were located in Winder on this post and wondered where you were fishing. We have not been to Yargo yet. We have been fishing Bear Creek because it is closer to where we live. Went out Saturday and Sunday for a couple hours each and caught a couple of nice messes of bluegill. We are fishing spinning rods with 4lb. slip bobber rigged with crickets. This is the way we would fish for gill in Indiana, I'm not sure how people fish for them here. We are still learning. We also were catching some catfish that were tearing up our light rigs. We have had more fun in the last 3 weeks fishing the smaller waters in this boat then we have had in the past 3 summers fishing the big lakes. In fact we have decided to sell our other boat.


----------



## Bugpac (May 2, 2011)

Gillhunter, i posted in your build thread as well, I fish a jig under a slip bobber myself. I am only fishing for crappie tho, I throw them all back anyhow. I live right in town, I used to live on bowman mill. I have fished the bear several times. I fish yargo generally every day, as it is open every day. Pm me and ill be glad to take you and your wife and show you some places at Yargo you can wear some crappie out right now.


----------



## Bugpac (May 2, 2011)

Oh Gillhunter, BTW I am a Yankee to, Been here 2 yrs moved from Michigan.


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 2, 2011)

That is awesome man, barbie life jacket and all! i love to see fathers taking their daughters fishing and stuff. nothing can replace that big smile on her face


----------



## sum-kina (May 2, 2011)

hey bugpac weve talked in the past when i first started with my tin. ive got her up and goin now and love fishin yargo i live in monroe just on the otherside of the river on hwy 11 where the barrow walton county line is! we need to hook up some time and go fish yargo!


----------



## Bugpac (May 2, 2011)

sum-kina said:


> hey bugpac weve talked in the past when i first started with my tin. ive got her up and goin now and love fishin yargo i live in monroe just on the otherside of the river on hwy 11 where the barrow walton county line is! we need to hook up some time and go fish yargo!



sounds good.


----------

